# Unvaccinated blood query



## chic (Dec 12, 2022)

If you had a small child or grandchild who required surgery that could necessitate transfusion, would you prefer / request the child be given unvaccinated blood in said transfusion? Do you have strong feelings on the subject? Unvaccinated blood is becoming more in demand by parents of children who require such surgeries. Maybe unvaccinated people have gold mines running through their veins.


----------



## Wontactmyage (Dec 12, 2022)

Interesting topic. I have been reading about it as of late. People have been broaching the subject concerning this. Statements were that childbearing women might be able to pass this covid mutation to their unborn child. If this a good thing or not can not be told at this time as children being born is just now starting to happen. for me - I am glad I am way past child bearing age,


----------



## Tish (Dec 12, 2022)

I think unvaccinated.


----------



## chic (Dec 12, 2022)

Tish said:


> I think unvaccinated.


I agree. I would prefer unvaccinated blood too. It will be interesting to see how this plays out.


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 12, 2022)

chic said:


> If you had a small child or grandchild who required surgery that could necessitate transfusion, would you prefer / request the child be given unvaccinated blood in said transfusion? Do you have strong feelings on the subject? Unvaccinated blood is becoming more in demand by parents of children who require such surgeries. Maybe unvaccinated people have gold mines running through their veins.


People don't sell their blood in Australia and transfusions are free to people who need them. The blood bank is busy screening for pathogens and I very much doubt that people whose children require blood or plasma would be given the option of blood that is free of antibodies.


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 12, 2022)

Wontactmyage said:


> Interesting topic. I have been reading about it as of late. People have been broaching the subject concerning this. Statements were that childbearing women might be able to pass this covid mutation to their unborn child. If this a good thing or not can not be told at this time as children being born is just now starting to happen. for me - I am glad I am way past child bearing age,


Covid mutation? Are you saying that vaccinations affect DNA and/or RNA? I find that idea very fanciful. 

It is a fact that for the first three months of life children have a degree of immunity to diseases for which the birth mother is immune but it doesn't last, and that is why vaccination programs for babies begin from about 4 months onwards.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 12, 2022)

If my child needed a transfusion, I would not be obsessing about if the donor was vaccinated against a deadly virus.  That's the position of paranoid conspiracy nutters, who were anti-vaxxers themselves since the beginning of the worldwide pandemic.  No surprise coming from the OP who was fooled early on by disinformation and conspiracy about COVID-19 science and vaccinations.

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-63884694



> *Citing evidence from New Zealand's chief medical officer, Justice Gault ruled that there was "no scientific evidence there is any Covid-19 vaccine-related risk from blood donated" by vaccinated donors.
> The case has become a vector for anti-vaccine activists in New Zealand with demonstrators - many of whom carried placards - gathering outside the court before the ruling was delivered on Wednesday.
> 
> It also emerged during the case that during a meeting with doctors at the Starship hospital in Auckland, the parents had been accompanied by a "support person" who hijacked the conference.
> They said the person presented a host of unfounded conspiracy theories, and went on to claim that children were dying from transfusions at the hospital.*


----------



## chic (Dec 12, 2022)

Warrigal said:


> Covid mutation? Are you saying that vaccinations affect DNA and/or RNA? I find that idea very fanciful.
> 
> It is a fact that for the first three months of life children have a degree of immunity to diseases for which the birth mother is immune but it doesn't last, and that is why vaccination programs for babies begin from about 4 months onwards.


Yes, that is what is now suspected and this is why some would prefer unvaccinated blood if transfusion might be required for recovery from surgery.


----------



## Wontactmyage (Dec 12, 2022)

Warrigal said:


> Covid mutation? Are you saying that vaccinations affect DNA and/or RNA? I find that idea very fanciful.
> 
> It is a fact that for the first three months of life children have a degree of immunity to diseases for which the birth mother is immune but it doesn't last, and that is why vaccination programs for babies begin from about 4 months onwards.


I was drawing no conclusion.


----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 14, 2022)

chic said:


> If you had a small child or grandchild who required surgery that could necessitate transfusion, would you prefer / request the child be given unvaccinated blood in said transfusion?


No


chic said:


> Do you have strong feelings on the subject?


Not strong.  However I can see why the option is not given.  

There are many many drugs and other things in blood, you can't let people pick and choose.  We have a reasonably good blood and blood donor screening process, for things to work you either have to accept that or not.


----------



## chic (Dec 14, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> No
> 
> Not strong.  However I can see why the option is not given.
> 
> There are many many drugs and other things in blood, you can't let people pick and choose.  We have a reasonably good blood and blood donor screening process, for things to work you either have to accept that or not.


Children developing myocarditis from the vaccine is a serious side effect. I don't know if vaccinated blood could do the same to them but I can see why parents would not want to risk it. They do not give us a choice because the blood banks would quickly become depleted of unvaccinated blood if they did.


----------



## Muskrat (Dec 14, 2022)

Unvaccinated? For what? Just covid? What about polio or other diseases? Give my child blood with antibodies if possible….please


----------



## JustDave (Dec 14, 2022)

The first thought I had was that it might make sense to ask someone who actually might know if it's dangerous or not, like a doctor.  Do they even keep track of whether blood is from a vaccinated person or not?


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 14, 2022)

If something in our blood is a risk to recipients the blood bank refuses to take the donation. They are ultra cautious. I was a blood donor for years but stopped giving blood after a trip to the UK in 1985. They were worried about mad cow disease that was a problem at that time. They were unable to test for it at the time.

I became a blood donor in the first place when AIDS first appeared. There was no test for that then either and I knew that my blood was not infected because I had never had a transfusion, I was not an intravenous drug user and neither Hubby nor I were playing around. 

Any medical procedure has some inherent risk but blood transfusions are life giving for the most part. If parents are worried about vaccinated blood for their children why don't they donate their own blood? If it is incompatible then donate it for someone else. A little altruism goes a long way.


----------



## Victoria (Jan 6, 2023)

They are requiring children and adults who need an organ transplant to be vaccinated before surgery anyway. So not sure if it's like that for other surgeries too. So the donated blood being from someone vaccinated may not matter. 
I think a person would be crazy to choose death for their child over them receiving vaccinated blood. Unvaccinated blood doesn't matter anyway if the child is *dead. *Plus I don't even think they screen for that anyway.


----------



## Muskrat (Jan 6, 2023)

Whole blood seldom transfused anyway.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2023)

I think if my child  was so ill they needed a Transfusion..I would be accepting that the blood given would be already checked before they were given it..  ..and in the UK Blood is free . no-one pays for transfusions, and no-one gets paid to Give Blood.. 

However Chics' question is a good one, and worthy of debate..


----------



## 1955 (Jan 6, 2023)

I can’t get over all this vaccine stuff. When I was a kid we got all the childhood vaccines. Then in the military I got every single vaccine known to man. Then while working in the healthcare field I got even more vaccines. Now finally the COVID vaccines. Never thought anything about!

If people don’t want my blood that’s fine with me!


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2023)

1955 said:


> I can’t get over all this vaccine stuff. When I was a kid we got all the childhood vaccines. Then in the military I got every single vaccine known to man. Then while working in the healthcare field I got even more vaccines. Now finally the COVID vaccines. Never thought anything about!
> 
> If people don’t want my blood that’s fine with me!


Not my argument.. but THE argument about the Covid 19 vaccination , is that unlike all the vaccines we had as children, this one supposedly didn't have years of tests before it went out to be injected into billions of people's bodies..


----------



## Myrtle (Jan 6, 2023)

I don’t think I would have thought to ask about antibodies if a child needed surgery.

However, I was glad not to have to decide whether or not to have a child vaccinated against Covid. Knowing now that the rate of infection is extremely low in children I think my answer to vaccination would be no.


----------



## 1955 (Jan 6, 2023)

hollydolly said:


> Not my argument.. but THE argument about the Covid 19 vaccination , is that unlike all the vaccines we had as children, this one supposedly didn't have years of tests before it went out to be injected into billions of people's bodies..


I’ve heard those concerns too but the reasoning was the mRNA technology has been around. It was just tweaked to be useful against COVID.

None of us really knows the truth but having worked in the healthcare industry I believe in the scientists and the testing process. However, at the same time in saying this I am concerned that even this area of professionalism is showing signs of crazy!


----------



## perChance (Jan 6, 2023)

1955 said:


> I’ve heard those concerns too but the reasoning was the mRNA technology has been around. It was just tweaked to be useful against COVID.
> 
> None of us really knows the truth but having worked in the healthcare industry I believe in the scientists and the testing process. However, at the same time in saying this I am concerned that even this area of professionalism is showing signs of crazy!


Too many involved in pushing these drugs were in it for the money.


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Yesterday at 5:41 PM)

chic said:


> If you had a small child or grandchild who required surgery that could necessitate transfusion, would you prefer / request the child be given unvaccinated blood in said transfusion? Do you have strong feelings on the subject? Unvaccinated blood is becoming more in demand by parents of children who require such surgeries. Maybe unvaccinated people have gold mines running through their veins.


Emails Show Facebook Suppressed ‘Often True’ Information on Coronavirus Vaccines​


----------



## Blessed (Yesterday at 6:28 PM)

@boliverchadsworth, I see that you have posted on many Covid related threads this evening.  Are you having some worry or crisis feeling tonight?  All if us worry, it is normal at this time.  Just want to let you know I am thinking of you and hope you will have less anxiety.  That is the  best any of us can do!


----------

